# NZ - here I come



## owdybee (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm 30y/o and will be moving to New Zealand this coming August. I'm scared and excited at the same time.

I'm flying in Auckland since that's the cheapest flight out of Manila that I can find then just see from there what NZ has in store for me. I was fortunately approved for the Work Holiday Visa and I get to live in NZ for a year but also I would like to see if I can find a job so I can stay longer.

I was hoping to get some insights or ideas what different cities have to offer. I have looked into Auckland and Queenstown as well but don't have any idea about the other cities.

Most importantly, I will be alone and my family far away so I would like to make new friends and learn about the culture. 

Hope to meet new friends here. 

Thanks all!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

That's great. Have a good time while you are here


----------



## owdybee (Apr 15, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> That's great. Have a good time while you are here


Thanks for replying! 

How's Hamilton for expats?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

owdybee said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> How's Hamilton for expats?


I can't really speak for expats as I am not one  But I like it. There are a lot of expats here though. It's often seen as a cheaper alternative to Auckland and is only 1 1/2 to 2 hours away, and the same to Tauranga/Rotorua and a little bit further to the mountains.


----------

